# Video - Engine revs up fine but does not idle....



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

As the title suggests. It starts okay and sounds grat 2,000 rpm and up but it will not idle worth a poop....


Any ideas?

I cross posted this in 16V also...


----------



## veedubber_kyle (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Video - Engine revs up fine but does not idle.... (ShawnO)*

ok try this... unplug ur ecu unplug then ur battery basically restart ur ecu..
check the isv.. if it continues to fall on its face and jump like that try the fuel pump and fuel dizzy.. might not be spraying the right pattern..
i had kinda the same problem and it was just my ecu needed to be restarted and then my isv faild and died completley..
let me know if this works or not
and check for vacum leaks at the end of the video it sounded like you might have one!


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

does it run worse when it runs for a little while?? if so try changing your fuel pump relay. Fixed mine. then i had to adjust the O2 mix to get it to idle right


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

whats the whistling sound at the end of the video when you show the engine running? is there a vacuum leak? also, is the ISV working correctly (turn key to "ON" then go listen and feel it running- it should be constant)? idle screw/plug missing on throttle body?

sorry if i'm late to the help and these are repeated.


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like a vacuum leak to me, when was the last time it ran good?


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

WOW - Lots of help - You guys are awesome!
I'll check out the vacumn leaks this evening and maybe try the fuel pump realy too. I have another rocco I can steal parts from and try the relay thing.
Funny thing is this was supposed to be the parts car and now I'm stealing parts from the nice car to make the parts car run.


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (ShawnO)*

Well, definitely have vacuum leaks around the injector shrouds so let me get that fixed - Not sure if it's the total problem but definitely part of it.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you ever mess with the CO2 mixture adjustment? My car did the SAME thing.. I had to adjust my mixture and my car ran great..
I did notice that, with the DPR connector Unplugged my car idled.. but it idled pretty high and still needed a little pedal influence.
Unplug that connector and see what happens.
If it does idled like mentioned above.. plug your connector back in and adjust for a more rich setting.
Steve-


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_Did you ever mess with the CO2 mixture adjustment? My car did the SAME thing.. I had to adjust my mixture and my car ran great..
I did notice that, with the DPR connector Unplugged my car idled.. but it idled pretty high and still needed a little pedal influence.
Unplug that connector and see what happens.
If it does idled like mentioned above.. plug your connector back in and adjust for a more rich setting.
Steve-

Thanks steve. Yes I did mess withe the mixture setting because I cleaned the plunger on the fuel distributor and I'm not 100% sure it is in spec. However, I did the following today with ZERO results.








I have another Scirocco and today I started swapping parts. This Scirocco is in perfect running order so I swapped the following parts with my black car to test for any changes.
I swapped the entire air box assembly with all lines, injectors, seals, etc...
I swapped the ISV
I swapped both the ECU and other black box (knock box contol unit I think>)
Put new plugs in (again)
All of these parts changed and no change in the way the car idles or acts.
Recap:
I have already replaced the coolant temperature sensor also.
The other day I got the car to idle by keeping the car running about 3000 RPMS for 5 mintues or so and then it idled. But when I pulled out on the driveway to go down the street it ran okay - I gave it the gas and dumped fuel like crazy out the tailpipe - ran rich as crap! and pretty much fouled the plugs...
I'm reading up on the Bentley but I'm not sure where to go from here.
Also - Me and a mechanic friend have verified there are no vacumm leaks. The noise you hear in the video is a alternator I had swapped in that had been cleaned too well and the bearing was really noisy. I WD-40ed it and it has since cleared up.
At least I know what is NOT wrong with th car which I guess is part of fixing it also.
As always - Thanks for you help e-friends!











_Modified by ShawnO at 8:58 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you swapped over the Warm up regulator? ( or DPR )
Mine ran with the WUR unplugged.. 
Steve-


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (BSD)*


_Quote »_Also - Me and a mechanic friend have verified there are no vacumm leaks. The noise you hear in the video is a alternator I had swapped in that had been cleaned too well and the bearing was really noisy. I WD-40ed it and it has since cleared up.
 
Ahem....errr. well - Maybe not ALL of the Vacuum leaks. I am humbled....








After working 8 hours on this things this weekend, praying to God for help, I found the culprits....
This car sits pretty low to the ground and PO had removed the inner fender wells. Come to find out the vacuum line to one of the canisters in the passenger fender well was rubbing against the hose and nearly rubbed all the way through it!!!! I am so relieved to have found it first. Black car with black hoses = hard to notice things out of place.








Fixed that and it still did not solve the problem and I thought I had it fixed! But now I was really motivated. The PO had capped off the blue port on the rubber intake hose from the CIS to the throttle body. I put a fancier cap on it when I was cleaning the car up and forgot about it. That made me think there might be a place that port should go to on the motor. 








The car also came with a newly rebuilt cylinder head. Since it was new it would not have the PO owners capped off vacuum ports on it. The new cylinder head has the nearly hidden vacuum port between cylinders 1 and 2 and I never noticed it. I remembered it all of sudden and wham it worked!!!! 








You guys and your Vacuum leaks were right on!!! I just could't find em. Thanks again for all your help!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Seach links - Vacuum leak - running rich - idle rough - idles rough - starts but does not idle


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats about getting her all fixed up.
It sucks that it took so long to find the problem but the good side of that is I bet you learned a bit more about the system.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice! Like the roc too.
Steve-


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

hurrah!!!


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyGO* »_Congrats about getting her all fixed up.
It sucks that it took so long to find the problem but the good side of that is I bet you learned a bit more about the system.

Yeah. That's what made me go back to vacuum leaks. I was really fortunate to have another car to swap parts on and not have to purchase a bunch of parts to not find the problem. But like you said - I know tons about how most of this works now and what parts make up the system now. It's a learning curve and thankfully I may be through it.







Thanks again guys!


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (ShawnO)*

Okay new development here. I fired her up and I took her around the block today during lunch. 
She idles at 2,000 RPMS for some reason. Maybe I need to check the idle screw on the throttle body. Any suggestions?
She ran out real good until I decided to let her have it and floor it.
Then she started stuttering real bad. Sort of like I fouled a couple of plugs or whatever. Thankfully I didn't leave the neighborhood and she limped up the hill to my house. 
I supposed I need to recheck the timing. Any other thoughts?
Thanks In Advance!!!!!


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (ShawnO)*

Yeah, I'd recheck the timing. And as far as the idle goes, if it idles high you need to set the idle bypass screw. The bentley should give you the correct procedure to do it, or you can read about it here and save yourself the trouble of turning pages:
http://members.dslextreme.com/....html


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

Thanks flyingsheep. I have the timing figured out and the vacuum lines but now I'm into something bad I think.
Compression test now shows. 
150-210-210-210
There is an a occasional knocking sound in the head. Maybe it's a bad lifter and throwing off the valve timing? I'll try and drop the pan this weekend and look for sparkles in the oil. That would then make (2) VWs with motors that knock








If no sparkles then I guess I'll pull the cams and check the lifters...The only question is what am I looking for?


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

That I am not really sure about... I'm sure someone else could give you some help on that. My engine knocks, but it's an 85 8v motor that is pretty tired. Not sure why a 16v would be knocking. Remember there is a difference between knocking and ticking. The ticking could be a bad lifter, but don't quote me on that because my lifters tick and I tried replacing all of them. It led to a path of destruction that I won't even go into, but in the end my engine head still ticks.

By the way, that is a pretty clean looking motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Flyingsheep at 10:56 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

Solid lifters always like to tick, hydro can tick too.. *shrug*








One thing you can try is put some oil in the cylinder that is Low on compression. ( through spark plug hole )Recheck your compression again, IF your compression in that cylinder goes up or near the level of your other cylinders, then your pistons rings are probably going bad.

Steve-


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (BSD)*

Thanks BSD. Yeah I checked that and initially the PSI went up and then dropped backed doen again to 150. I think it is the rings. Therefore officially VWs suck this week.
I reverted back to working on my other car and removed everything to pull the motor but (2) mounts. I'm going to take the motor to http://www.paeco.com this week and have them fix it for me and be done with it. It had become too hard to handle business in this tough economy and try and be a full time mechanic at the house.
I need to get a car running before I lose hope and just sell everything which is not my goal.


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (ShawnO)*

Sorry man. I had one of those "I hate VW" weeks and wanted to ditch the car. Hang in there and you will be rewarded.


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

Thanks Flyingsheep. I normally do not request pity but crap-it-all it's been since February of last year and I have driven a whopping 50 miles between 2 cars. 
I bought a older VW for a project to enjoy so I didn't have to join the car payment club. I can afford to make payments I just don't want to. 
The Paeco company looks like they'll do a dang good job - they have been in the business for 35 years and when I went by their shop the owner met me at the door so he must keep a close eye on QC. 
I already detailed the engine compartment and all the peripherals so it should be as easy as pulling it all apart and then bolting it back in after they are through with the build. If it goes that well I'll be satisfied even it will cost me $2,000. 
Y'all check out the website if you get a chance - they do it all. 
Does $2k so fair for new pistons and a complete rework? 


_Modified by ShawnO at 4:41 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (ShawnO)*

I went thru some similar problems with mine and it was my injector seals


----------



## Flyingsheep (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe I should go there next time. I went to a machine shop in town for just a simple helicoil and they TOOK OFF 1/16TH OF AN INCH FROM THE HEAD. They said it was warped bad, but they never asked me if they could do it. So I took it home, installed it, and it ran like crap and still does to this very day. The compression is higher so now it runs pig rich. I did research and now I know how to adjust it, but I don't know how accurate I can get it. Hopefully if I can get it tuned right then I can build her up down the road since the compression is already bumped up from 8.5:1 to 9:5.1.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Flyingsheep)*

on the plus, if you get it tuned right, you'll be a much happier person


----------

